# 1969 gto conv body mount bolts



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have the original bushings in the car and the look ok but I know it's time to change them out. I have counted 6 bolts per side. Now, are there 2 long bolts in the front with square nuts or just 1 with a square nut and the other with a cage nut? The kit I received has 2 long bolts, 2 square nuts and 6 short bolts.. Must be wrong?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I just pulled a 69 rag apart last summer
fairly sure it had 2 nuts each side
I remember trying to get a wrench in there 1 was easy 1 was tough


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

So, to do body mount I probably have to have the front clip off?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> So, to do body mount I probably have to have the front clip off?


My '68 Lemans had both front frame mounts and it is a hard top. Convertible will also have an extra mount on the side rail under the door as I recall.

Here are a couple pics of the passenger side and frame. I did this some time ago and I recall I was able to get an open end 1" (?) wrench down in from the top open hole of the body bracket as the nut is square. I had pulled the nose off as I was doing a frame-up, so probably easier. I don't think you should have to remove the nose/fenders as others have changed out their frame bushings and I don't recall anyone ever having to pull fenders.

With new frame mounts, you want to be aware of the radiator support bushings. If you install new body bushings to replace the old collapsed bushings, it may raise the body up and the old radiator support bushings, now settled, may cause an alignment issue with the fenders/doors/hood because they are not of a matching height. So just check this as you go.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

When the body work and the car was painted I had the core support rebuilt and the holes welded with new metal and new mounts installed. My car has 47K miles on it now and wonder how many miles your car had on it when you did the repair Jim?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

So, are we talking 2 long bolts in front?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> When the body work and the car was painted I had the core support rebuilt and the holes welded with new metal and new mounts installed. My car has 47K miles on it now and wonder how many miles your car had on it when you did the repair Jim?


Mine was over 150,000 miles. As I recall, the bolts were same length. If you have a Tractor Supply Company nearby, you should be able to get a bolt from there bin as they have a good assortment of bolts/nuts/washers by the pound in Grade 5 & 8.

I purchased the PST polygraphite body mount kit and then had to purchase a hardware kit from another source.

I am not 100% sure on the open end wrench size, was thinking 1", but might be smaller. The nut is square, so that was why I used the open end wrench - which worked for me.


----------

